# Nissan ALtima - Overdrive



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I have a Nissan Altima 1999, which I bought recently from a dealer. 
While driving at 45-50 mph, if I release the gas , the car gives a sudden shake / jerk. And the shaking is really bad and you can feel it very well. 
It does not happen if I put overdrive OFF . I know, I am not supposed to put overdrive OFF, but I was testing with various combination how to get rid of this shaking thing. 
Can anyone tell me, what could be the probable problem ? Is there a major problem in transmission ?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can run with your od off if you want, there is no rule. the shaking could be anything, check the motor mounts and the fluid level.


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

gsindcal said:


> *I have a Nissan Altima 1999, which I bought recently from a dealer.
> While driving at 45-50 mph, if I release the gas , the car gives a sudden shake / jerk. And the shaking is really bad and you can feel it very well.
> It does not happen if I put overdrive OFF . I know, I am not supposed to put overdrive OFF, but I was testing with various combination how to get rid of this shaking thing.
> Can anyone tell me, what could be the probable problem ? Is there a major problem in transmission ? *


 ]


HA!!! I have this exact same problem.

For me, this is when I am deceling and I am going down this one stretch of highway (long road - same speed) and with cruise on, the car will try to up shift. It applies gas at the SAME time that it up shifts jerking the heck outta everyone. 

Basically, it is the AT trying to shift at the WRONG time. I honestly dont knwo how to describe it... sorta feels like the engine drags the transmission for a few seconds. I havent thought about it much.. I just know how to avoid it now.

Scared the living heck outta me the first time it happened. It just has to do with throttle manipulation and running at minimal RPM and how it shifts. 

Just dont try to blip the throttle right at that speed and I stay away from cruise control as has some problems with any elevation changes and maintaining speed without double down shifting. I joke about the cruise control with the wife... I know it [double downshift]is coming, and I just grip the wheel with my best racing pose. It has become a game of determining if the upcoming hill is a double downshift hill with the cruise control... alas, i digress.

Terrible explaination, but I have experienced it too. Just thought I would add. If you are having A LOT of continuous problems, that is NOT what I have. Just letting off at speed and happens every once in a while.


----------



## thebouncer91 (Oct 21, 2010)

hi,
I have a 98' altima automatic transmission. When i'm on the highway and my O/D is off, the engine is about 2000 rpm but when it's turn on it's about 3000 rpm at 60 mph. I feel that there's less torque in the wheels but I don't understand why the rpm are higher? What about a lowest fuel efficiency if the engine is turning faster?
Thanks


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

why the hell would anyone drive 55 with overdrive OFF,seems it could damage transmission


----------

